# Does anyone have experience with "Top Notch Hedgehogs" in Florida?



## lfarndt (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

I'm about to purchase a hedgehog from "Top Notch Hedgehogs" in Miami/Homestead, Florida. The photos of the babies are fantastic and I am absolutely in love with the one I have chosen. However, I live in Wisconsin, so not only am I paying for the hedgie, but the flight as well.

I have not been able to find any reviews on this breeder, but it seems that is pretty common. Has anyone had any experience with them? 

I looked up their USDA and it seems they have passed the initial inspection, but looks like they have not reached the point of an annual inspection yet. Is that anything to be concerned about? Based on the report it says that there were 71 animals inspected and nothing was non-compliant - this was in March 2014.

I've texted with the owner most of yesterday and she seems very nice & responded to all of my questions well & quickly. I'm just trying to get a little more feedback from people (this forum) that I'm sure know more than I do about breeders & hedgehogs. 

Thank you!


----------



## Dbanting (Apr 17, 2015)

I am also trying to purchase from top notch. Did you end up purchasing a hedgehog from them? If so, how was your experience?
Thank you
Donna


----------



## Telercoi (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi guys! I'm so glad I can offer some help here. 

I adopted my little Artemis from Top Notch Hedgehogs in the beginning of February (although that wasn't her name when I first picked her up, haha). Since I had never owned a hedgehog before, the breeder talked me through a couple basics, like how to pick her up and what to expect. 

I've since boarded Artemis with her for a week, since I'm originally from Georgia and couldn't bring her there to visit family. She seemed well taken care of and perfectly happy when she came back. 

I've had her for a little over two months and she's a very happy, even tempered, friendly, adventurous hedgehog with no health problems so far. I have no complaints about my experience so far!


----------



## wendy422 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I recently bought a baby hedgehog from Top Notch Hedgehogs and I will say they are the best!! My baby is only 3 months old (I brought him home a little over a month ago), and he is the sweetest, healthiest hedgehog I have ever seen! He is so friendly and adventurous and not to mention has the most stunning, unique coloring. He gets so many compliments from people. Top Notch really knows what they're doing. They are so kind and even gave me a little gift basket with some cat food, toys, and a pamphlet on hedgehog care. I will definitely be buying from them again in the future.


----------

